# prayer please



## mthomas (Nov 22, 2011)

Please pray for my family! God has called us into full time ministry and we have been led to attend the college at Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary in Fort Worth. We will be moving at the end of this year and as of right now neither my wife nor myself have a job lined up. Please pray that God will provide for our travels and He will give us the work that is needed when we arrive. Honestly I am scared to death at this point but I know that God has a much bigger plan than mine. Also, we have a five year old son and a one year old daughter, pray that we would find a Godly day care and school for our children. 
I know that God is provider and He would not not have called me to go down this road and not provide! I am looking forward to this journey and REALLY appreciate the prayers!


Mark


----------



## Sargent (Nov 22, 2011)

sent from here.


----------



## jsimages (Nov 22, 2011)

thoughts and prayers sent and we will continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers. god has a BIG plan for you and your family and thats why he is leading you that way. god bless and best of luck


----------



## mthomas (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks ya'll. It is going to be an adventure.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for showing us how to walk the walk. May he bless you beyond your dreams.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 23, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well. May God Bless your effort.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 23, 2011)

Will put you and your family in my prayers.  God bless and thank you for what you are fixing to do.


----------



## au7126 (Nov 23, 2011)

Great that you answered the call. Please give us a mail address when you are settled there. Will remember you and the days ahead in prayer.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 23, 2011)

Will be praying for you..................................


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 24, 2011)

If god is leading you, you'll have no trouble. Just remember there will be lots of trials and tests along the way. Prayers added from here.


----------



## mthomas (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the prayers. I will keep y'all informed as this journey continues. I will also update specific request as they are needed. Please pray that God provides the money needed for the move. I am trying to sell my truck now so we can add funds for our move. Also we are trying to find a van that we can pay cash for (we need a vehicle that will be dependable enough for the multiple trips per year back home).


----------



## mthomas (Dec 1, 2011)

just a little update. I have worked on lawnmowers most of my life and there is a job opening at the seminary for a small engine techician. I have applied for this position so please pray that God allows me to have it, if it is his will.


----------



## mthomas (Jan 18, 2012)

We serve the almighty God!!!! Our move to Fort Worth was a good one. We are living on campus at Southwestern and love it here. God gave me the small engine job on campus and, through the love and support of friends and family, has taken care of the majority of our financial needs! I start classes tomorrow and am really looking forward to it. please continue to pray!

Mark


----------



## Bo Webb (Jan 18, 2012)

Mark,
  Thanks for the update. We will continue to pray fro ya'll


----------



## Jasper (Jan 19, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 19, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------

